# IRFP4668-TO247 package



## DJBecker (Nov 3, 2010)

Ixys seems to have the process advantage with parts over 150v.

IXFX230N20T 200V 230A 0.0075ohm 1670W 125/378nC Plus247
Digikey [email protected], Mouser $9.30/[email protected]$74.40
http://ixdev.ixys.com/DataSheet/DS100133(IXFK-FX230N20T).pdf
IXFX180N25T 250V 180A 0.0129ohm 1390W 122/345nC Plus247 Digikey [email protected]
IXFX260N17T 170V 260A 0.0065ohm 1670W 108/400nC Plus247 Digikey [email protected]
Digikey [email protected]??, Mouser $9.30/[email protected]$89.10

The prices are a few months old. Many have gone up, rather than down.


----------

